# Weaving: my most challenging weave so far



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I did just about everything wrong that I could, so getting this warped took three times as long as it should have. But, hey, I learned some things! The weaving can now begin. This is my most complicated weaving project yet.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I think it was worth all the @#$%^*&((((( it is so pretty my favorite colors blue and green. Have fun can't wait to see it as you weave it and finished.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful color combo and it does appear to be a major setup!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I am anxious to see what this will be! Such beautiful colors.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh wow already!


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

The hard part is done. Now the fun begins. Love the colors. Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful colors, what are you weaving? I am weaving with my stash, i guess some will be pillow shams, and maybe a shawl or two. Anxious to get it off the loom, have about 25 in left to weave! Will post when finished.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Anxious to see the results.


----------



## shelly0312 (Feb 10, 2015)

Those are some of the most yummiest colors--hope you will show your project as it moves along!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

betty boivin said:


> Beautiful colors, what are you weaving? I am weaving with my stash, i guess some will be pillow shams, and maybe a shawl or two. Anxious to get it off the loom, have about 25 in left to weave! Will post when finished.


It was to be a shawl, but due to unevenness (long story), I trimmed more from each end than I would have hoped. So, it might be a table runner, or a shawl, or a poncho with a knitted edge. We will see!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

I am excited to see your project. The colors you chose are beautiful. Please share your progress as you weave.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Do share pics as you go along.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Started. It's a bit bulky. I probably should have used a bit bigger reed. But I'm liking it and it is a part of the learning experience.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Gorgeous - and a perfect example of why I leave weaving to others - they are so darn good at it!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful start. Are you using a self weft?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Love the texture! Can you tell if the fabric hand is going to be too stiff because of its bulkiness, or is it too soon to tell? And the color combo is wonderful.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

sockyarn said:


> Beautiful start. Are you using a self weft?


The weft is the same blue as the blue warp.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow, that look quite complex. Anxious to see the completed project.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

wordancer said:


> Love the texture! Can you tell if the fabric hand is going to be too stiff because of its bulkiness, or is it too soon to tell? And the color combo is wonderful.


Both yarns are very soft do I don't think it will be very stiff. It might not be real drape.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

kwharrod said:


> Wow, that look quite complex. Anxious to see the completed project.


Yes it is fairly complex and will have lots of errors but that's okay. Here is the pattern.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

It is a straightforward pattern. I can see with a soft warp&weft that sticky yarn could cause problems. I had one like that and had to beat twice between throws to make sure threads had not stuck together. Glad you are moving right along. Have a good day.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

sockyarn said:


> It is a straightforward pattern. I can see with a soft warp&weft that sticky yarn could cause problems. I had one like that and had to beat twice between throws to make sure threads had not stuck together. Glad you are moving right along. Have a good day.


My last weave was mohair. This is soft but not sticky! Mohair was! I am beating 2-3 times.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Looking forward to the finished piece.


amoamarone said:


> My last weave was mohair. This is soft but not sticky! Mohair was! I am beating 2-3 times.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Looking great and yummy colors.


----------

